# FYI surging engine at high RPM



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had trouble w/ my engine surging and bogging down at high rpm. I checked h20 fuel separator which I found to be the usual cause of the above problem.......Not this time!

This time it was Oetiker Clamps on the fuel line. Evidently the clamps were loose enough that at high rpm they were allowing air to be sucked into the line......fuel starvation. I replaced all the oetikers clamps w/ basic hose clamps and ran the engine hard w/ no problems. Fixed.

KISS rules again


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

There ya go, don't overlook the obvious.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> There ya go, don't overlook the obvious.


LOL. It’s rarely obvious until you find it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Running a little lean...


----------

